# Will sub in Colorado!



## oldschool (Nov 23, 2004)

2004 2500 Dodge 4x4 Hemi powered 8' western plow/w salt spreader and shaker

Fred Williams 708-351-6439


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Did you call Howard in this post? I know they need help out there so hopefully you can get a hold of them.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=41540


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

See update in other thread
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=343417#post343417

Andy


----------



## oldschool (Nov 23, 2004)

Young Pup;343398 said:


> Did you call Howard in this post? I know they need help out there so hopefully you can get a hold of them.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=41540


 Yes I called, just waiting to hear back.


----------

